# Unexpected cycle



## Ulfhednainn (Jul 28, 2014)

Been meaning to post this up for a week or two now, but Im on 70hr shifts at work and havent had the time. I started my first cycle, only 2 weeks into it. It was earlier than I thought I would given I would have liked to had more of a solid foundation in place before I started (diet/training/general knowledge). But the stuff just kind of fell into my lap and I got excited. Probably jumped the gun but it is what it is. Feel free to bust my balls for it if ya feel cause I value yous guys input, good or bad. 

The cycle is basic enough. 500mg test E per week divided up into 2 250mg pins every 3.5days along with a bit of dbol at 20mg per day spilt as evenly as I can manage through the day given my work sched. 
     (PCT already on hand for when needed. As well as Adex if needed. Also got HCG but havent decided to run it or not yet given that its not a very harsh cycle. Might save it for future use.)

Diet/macros and fun stuff is all tabulated and looking good. Sticking to it almost perfectly. 

Body stats at start were pretty shitty. 26yo 5'11" 138lbs
    Like I said probably not the most ideal weight/state to start with. I'll be the first to admit my motivation an dedication is nil unless I start seeing results. Mostly because Im impatient (obviously) Did diet and train natty before, just the numbers didnt climb quick enough for me to be satisfied so Id break from it, research and restart in a never ending cycle of re-evaluation. Part of the theory is if Im cycling Im well aware of the risks/waste etc that go with it. Which generates (for lack of better words) a fear reflex, making me keep my shit on the line.

Lifting every other day. Almost tempted to do more but Im reining myself in a bit to avoid OT and injury given my size.

Had prebloods done. Everything within normal range except elevated estro. 

Havent really FELT anything kick in, which this early I dont really expect to. PIP is minimal almost nonexistant. Only things Ive noticed are (very)slightly sore/achey knees. And when I started the dbol Id get a tingling almost numbness in my arms, which stopped after a few days. And after i dose the dbol I tend to get hot flashes, body temp skyrockets and I sweat like crazy for an hour or so then it eases up to a point I dont really notice it. 

After 2 weeks Im up to 145lb. Noticing some definition in muscles. But Id assume some of its waterweight from the dbol. Given that I am a pretty small guy not a whole lot of change to be seen though. 

Anyway there it is fellas. Lotta stupidity Im sure but hopefully nothing idiotic.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 28, 2014)

Ok you did a good job putting the cycle together. But for the love of god I am your height and weighed 225 before I picked up a needle.

So my question is this: you say you have your macros in check now. But why didn't you before?

Anyone can weigh 200lbs without drugs unless they are a midget.

As for the paragraph where you say you aren't feeling anything yet, these are hormones that are not foreign to the body. You don't feel it. It's more subtle. You look for signs like weight gain, bloat, more aggressive in the gym, strength gains, working out for a longer duration without even noticing it, faster recovery, a more full look in the muscles. 

We are gonna stick with you thru this cycle but only because you are at least old enough. But once this cycle is don't you really have no business running another cycle until you really tap into a much harder training method and superior diet knowledge.

Why don't you tell us about what a day of eating looks like. And break down your training for us. Not just "chest on monday" but exercises, weights, reps and sets.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 28, 2014)

At 140lb-ish, I wouldn't worry about diet and macros and the in's and out's of dieting.  I would eat everything that couldn't fight me off and wash it down with whole milk.  

It probably wasnt the best idea to start a cycle until you learned how to manipulate your body weight, but realize now that you need to maximize your window for gains while on, because it won't be there after the cycle until you have a successful PCT.


----------



## Ulfhednainn (Jul 28, 2014)

Never said they weren't in check before. But you are right, the macros themselves weren't really in line. It was more of an aim for X cal and X(macro) and I usually tended to overshoot it. Didnt stick strictly to a plan there. Past year was sloppy with the food but here was the mon-sat (workweek) breakdown and was literally everyday. Truth be told its not a hell of a lot dif now but Ill put changes in brackets.

7am - 2 McMuffins sausage egg cheese {(1 cup oatmeal + handful of walnuts + 4eggs)}

9am - 2 slices breakfast pizza from the gas station + muscle milk shake

12pm - 12" sub from gas station (pepperoni, roast beef, bacon, grilled chicken, swiss cheese, cucumber, green pepper, onion)
{(moved the chicken and rice to my work lunch b/c fast food sucks)}

(4pm - 7pm) Chicken and rice. Or pasta. Whichever I had. Chicken got divvied out to about a cup chopped and prolly 2 cups of the rice/pasta. [cooked it in bulk so i didnt have to bother through the week]
{This last meal was always a dif time, as it was whenever i happened to get off work} {(still here as well as in the prev meal)}

(Around 11-ish) Shake smoothie concotion I made. (2 scoop whey, 2 cup milk, 1 cup full fat yogurt, throw in some wheat germ and flax oil for good measure)
------
Onto the next: yeah I dont expect to feel anything dif other than the subtleties. Was just noting that the variation hasnt made a perceptual difference yet.
--
As far as training, how far back do ya want? Ive got a log book for the past year, and another from the year before but Id have to look for it. The routine was starting strength, everywhere i friggin went thats what i was told to do so i did. As of now though Im doing:

Squats	        5      5
Bench Press	5	5
Bent Over Row	5	5
Barbell Shrugs	3	8
Straight Bar Curls	3	8
Hyperextensions 	2	10

Squats	5	5
Deadlift	1	5
Standing Press	5	5
Bent Over Row 	5	5
Close Grip Bench Press	3	8
Straight Bar  Curls	3	8


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 28, 2014)

joliver said:


> At 140lb-ish, I wouldn't worry about diet and macros and the in's and out's of dieting.  I would eat everything that couldn't fight me off and wash it down with whole milk.
> 
> It probably wasnt the best idea to start a cycle until you learned how to manipulate your body weight, but realize now that you need to maximize your window for gains while on, because it won't be there after the cycle until you have a successful PCT.



This is good advice.  You should be drinking milk every meal.

Personally I would add power cleans, more squats, pull ups and deads  to this routine.  If your going to go heavy with the curls then keep them, add some dips and tricep excercises .  70hrs is a lot of time on the clock and depending on what your doing could make it more  difficult to make gains.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 28, 2014)

I've worked 70+ hour weeks of manual labor in the past. It takes a toll on your body.

I'd just run a 3 day split of Push, Pull Legs. Lift M/W/F, T/Th/Sat, or Sun/T/Th.

EAT EVERYTHING YOU CAN FIT IN YOUR MOUTH.


----------



## Ulfhednainn (Jul 28, 2014)

Its concrete/construction work and outdoors to boot. Hence a lot of the fast food / on the run type of meals. Like i said i know the prob was lack of consistency and not enough cals. Given the lifting, the job, and sparring in between my body has got to be a walking fission reactor. It all just boils down to  impatience + mentally exhausted(not fighting through to see gains) = no dedication/follow through.

Could i get gains without doing this? Absolutely. This is no way a crutch or trying to brush off my own failings. It was an opprotuinity that presented itself. And the intent isnt to rely on it but use it as a kick in the psychological ass so to say.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 28, 2014)

I would be 600lbs with that diet lol


----------



## motley482 (Jul 29, 2014)

U have what I like to call fast metabolism brother I suffer the same sickness lol n e ways I was 135lbs when I did my fist cycle ran 200mg a week of test E thats it...I was 155lbs when all was said and done 20lb weight gain...my diet was decent nothing crazy....my training was on point I can say that much...basically being a small guy as long as ur gears legit ur gonna see good gains, it hit me like a sac of bricks....eat like a mofo train hard and sleep just as hard....my point is ya u got hit with some juice unexpectedly so enjoy it, embrace it, be safe and make gains good luck bro


----------



## Ulfhednainn (Jul 30, 2014)

HollyWoodCole said:


> I would be 600lbs with that diet lol


Thats not counting oddball extras. Its not uncommon for someone at work to throw cookies/brownies at me if they need help or im getting pissy. Or if the boss grills for us. He doesnt often anymore but once or twice a year. Costs him too much 8 grown men + 1 of me breaks him. Last time was chicken legs and cheesey potatoes and he made me stop after 30 legs and half a grill pan of spuds cause he figured id be sick and he needed work done.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jul 30, 2014)

focus on carbs my friend, don't worry about your pants sizes going up right now.. just load up on good carbs and healthy fats.   eat meat with every meal but I wouldn't obsess about the protein count, I'd worry more about the total calories and carbs..

get good rest as much as you can, and stay away from caffeine and stimulants.  whole milk with every meal like others have said will help you get those calories in much easier.  stay hydrated, and keep lifting heavier and heavier weights with each workout..  even it its only 2.5lb plates you add each time.  just write down the weights you used and try to beat those numbers each week!

good luck brother and remember to try even harder when you come off..  your morale wont be there but you gotta fight thru it.


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 30, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Ok you did a good job putting the cycle together. But for the love of god I am your height and weighed 225 before I picked up a needle.
> 
> So my question is this: you say you have your macros in check now. But why didn't you before?
> 
> ...


eat food !!!!!!!!!!


----------

